# My baby Greek - then and now.



## Kristina (Nov 29, 2010)

Just a couple of pictures of my little squirt, and how much she has grown and changed! Her color is richer and she is turning into a gorgeous little tort, and still cute as a button 

The day she arrived, August 10th (hatch date July 20th.)

















This pic was taken the 17th of September.






And here she is today  Funny how the second set of pics with the quarter turned out almost exactly like the first ones!!!
















She is so awesome... I love her to death! She is growing nice and slow, steady and smooth just like I wanted. She has an awesome appetite and is very active, very rarely hides. It is funny too that she seems to recognize me - when I hold her, she climbs all over the place. If it is anyone else, she doesn't move a muscle, lol.


----------



## ticothetort2 (Nov 29, 2010)

WOW...she is a very pretty tort!! I'd have to agree with you, cute as a button!!


----------



## Kristina (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks!

Something just clicked for me - we call her "Snack Bite" because of how tiny she is, lol, but I knew she was going to need a big girl name someday...

Well, the dark spot on the first vertebral scute looks like a flower - so her name is Zahra, the Arabic word for "flower."


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh she's gorgeous kristina and her shell is beautiful! The babies are just the cutest things!


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohh stop with the adorable hatchling pictures!! You're making me want another little one 
That is one beautiful little tort! And I love how the quarter pics turned out nearly identical


----------



## Kristina (Nov 29, 2010)

LOL, thanks guys!

Another thing I noticed in the "before" pics was how CLEAN she was... Now that she lives on dirt and has her own little burrow that she dug, she is one dirty little tortoise...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 30, 2010)

She looks happy.


----------



## coreyc (Nov 30, 2010)

too cute


----------



## Isa (Nov 30, 2010)

Beautiful little baby


----------



## Kristina (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks, I think she is pretty awesome


----------



## tobibaby (Nov 30, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Something just clicked for me - we call her "Snack Bite" because of how tiny she is, lol, but I knew she was going to need a big girl name someday...
> 
> Well, the dark spot on the first vertebral scute looks like a flower - so her name is Zahra, the Arabic word for "flower."



very cute name.. where r u from?? i am originally from Lebanon and i speak arabic...


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 30, 2010)

She is looking great Kristina  Your doing a great job with her. 

Danny


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 30, 2010)

your greek is looking great then and now  She looks cleaner in her after picture to me


----------



## Kristina (Nov 30, 2010)

tobibaby said:


> kyryah said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...



Born and bred in Michigan, actually, lol. All of my tortoises have names in the language of where they come from in the wild 



egyptiandan said:


> She is looking great Kristina  Your doing a great job with her.
> 
> Danny



Thanks Danny  Probably going to want a sibling next time you have some available. I LOVE the colors.


----------



## terryo (Nov 30, 2010)

Every time I see that cute little thing, I get baby tort envy. She is so cute and looks like a little rolly polly.


----------



## TashaR (Nov 30, 2010)

Such a pretty baby! She's growing up just lovely.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 30, 2010)

Dang, that is a cute baby.

Someday I may actually need to raise a baby instead of adopting abused half-growns. That has to be very rewarding to raise a tortoise right from the get go so they can grow up beautiful and strong. Great Job Kristine!


----------



## Kristina (Nov 30, 2010)

Exactly, Balboa. I have a bunch of tortoises that somebody else already screwed up. I needed a couple that I could raise right!

So, I have my little Greek, and my little Cherryhead... Now I just need a hatchling Sulcata


----------

